# I'm so jiggly, I have to stop or people will look at me strange.



## Mike Hill (Feb 21, 2017)

Just got these scales in the mail. Never in my life have I....................

Now, I HAVE to buy some knife-making equipment!

Black and white ebony.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh my! Those definitely need to live on a a knife!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 21, 2017)

Whoa......


----------



## Tony (Feb 21, 2017)

I see a group of those Hindu dancers....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 21, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 21, 2017)

No stinking way! Incredible! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Feb 22, 2017)

Mike due to the interlocking nature of that particular granular pattern and other specific issues with this species I don't think you will be able to do anything at all with these. No sense frustrating yourself...... So if you would like me to take the burden off of you hands just PM me.....

OK?

Neil

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 22, 2017)

Dunno, I sorta see the illegitimate offspring of Joe Camel and Mrs. Sock Monkey!
The knife I might just have to entitle "The Artemis Ephesia Knife"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 22, 2017)

Those are insanely awesome. Can't wait to see how they look on a knife.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Feb 22, 2017)

Pistol grips!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 22, 2017)

Don't got a pistol - may have to buy a pistol to put them on.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Strider (Feb 27, 2017)

That's just elite! Use every cutout too, chicks dig jewelry like that!
Please do it justice and make a good knife!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm looking for/at some damascus chef knife blades to pair with these scales. I'm a pushover for a good kitchen knife. Anybody know anybody that makes and sells these other than the normal ones on google search?


----------



## Tony (Feb 27, 2017)

@NYWoodturner


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 27, 2017)

@Mike Hill - I don't make Damascus but I do make blades & kitchen knives from Damascus I purchase. I can make you one if your interested. For a kitchen knife I would recommend a stainless Damascus as opposed to a high carbon. I have a few folks ahead of you though. If the timeline isms crunched and your interested PM me and we can hammer out some details.


----------



## Strider (Feb 27, 2017)

Has to be a US citizen ?
Karlo Ban makes sweet japanese style kitchen knives...


----------



## Strider (Feb 27, 2017)

Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 27, 2017)

Strider said:


> Has to be a US citizen ?
> Karlo Ban makes sweet japanese style kitchen knives...



Karlo makes an awesome knife. I still need to figure out a way to get some of that silver steel from him...


----------



## Strider (Feb 27, 2017)

I have seen a lot of things, nut bimetal or san-mai he forges issuper thin and beyond scary sharp.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 27, 2017)

Tony said:


> I see a group of those Hindu dancers....



I see a Unicorn chasing a purple butterfly across a field of pancakes.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NeilYeag (Feb 27, 2017)

https://nicholsdamascus.com/

These guys make some incredible stuff. Worth a look see!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 28, 2017)

Strider said:


> That's just elite! Use every cutout too, chicks dig jewelry like that!
> Please do it justice and make a good knife!


Momma says I'm too old to have a chick!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 28, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> https://nicholsdamascus.com/
> 
> These guys make some incredible stuff. Worth a look see!


You ain't kidding!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 2, 2017)

Wold Class Cool, these would look great under glass in an art gallery


----------



## Erin O'Toole (Mar 7, 2017)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 7, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> Don't got a pistol - may have to buy a pistol to put them on.




WOW!!! Maybe a matching knife/pistol set!!


----------

